# aladdin dv450 gas



## bike4500 (Sep 28, 2014)

I was just given a dv450 gas stove. problem is that the pilot light works good and when i turn the flame up it kind of want to flame up but never really works. Could something have got bumped around when i moved the stove? How do i take the fake wood out and check the burner? Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 28, 2014)

Do you have the owner's manual? If not there is one available on line:

_hearthnhome.com/downloads/installManuals/27577.pdf_

That should get you started


----------



## bike4500 (Sep 29, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Do you have the owner's manual? If not there is one available on line:
> 
> _hearthnhome.com/downloads/installManuals/27577.pdf_
> 
> That should get you started


I found the problem. Spider webs and dead spiders in the gas line. Thanks


----------

